# Puros Indios Gran Victoria Cigar Review - Big and Tasty



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

This is a good cigar dispite the gimmicky size. It was well built with a good draw and fairly even burn. The taste wasn't spectacular, but will do....

Read the full review here: Puros Indios Gran Victoria Cigar Review - Big and Tasty


----------

